

Google escalates standoff with China: postpones two Android phones - cemerick
http://www.scientificamerican.com/blog/post.cfm?id=google-escalates-standoff-with-chin-2010-01-20

======
chrischen
Spinning it's propoganda to make it seem like the west is trying to enforce
it's ways on the Chinese...

------
ChinaWins
good luck with that google - where will you go for cheap handsets now? Taiwan?
Oh, wait - its part of China. D'oh!

